# Nail Caps for Tegus?



## Mackenzie Simon-Collins (May 30, 2016)

I'm looking for options to protect my tegu's claws. She has ripped out/broken 2 multiple front claws this week because of trying to escape and dig and be just a normal troublesome tegu. I worry because nail bleeding is harder to stop and she could get an infection from dirt in her cage. I know nail caps are meant for dogs or cats, but they can be cut to shape. What are you guy's thoughts on them? Any options besides caps to prevent injury?


----------



## Justsomedude (May 30, 2016)

That's funny because I could almost swear that I saw a picture of someone here with caps on their regs nails! So I'm sure it can be done!


----------



## Walter1 (May 30, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> That's funny because I could almost swear that I saw a picture of someone here with caps on their regs nails! So I'm sure it can be done!


I did, too. Just too lazy to search.


----------



## DreamsOfTegus (May 30, 2016)

Oh, that's a cool thought. I'd consider doing it too, they scratch.


----------



## Justsomedude (May 31, 2016)

I'm guessing the nails get worse as time goes by? The bigger they get the worse it hurts?


----------



## Justsomedude (May 31, 2016)

Mackenzie Simon-Collins said:


> I'm looking for options to protect my tegu's claws. She has ripped out/broken 2 multiple front claws this week because of trying to escape and dig and be just a normal troublesome tegu. I worry because nail bleeding is harder to stop and she could get an infection from dirt in her cage. I know nail caps are meant for dogs or cats, but they can be cut to shape. What are you guy's thoughts on them? Any options besides caps to prevent injury?


E Go check out the pic talia in the park under new media she has the claw dads on her tegu in the picture!


----------



## Walter1 (May 31, 2016)

Easy to clip.


----------



## Trede (Jun 1, 2016)

I can confirm, that's my Talia, and her nail caps have been on for about 6 months. She gets regular baths, walks in the park when it's sunny, and she's only had 2 of them come off. This weekend I'm clipping her nails and redoing all the caps, just because. 

Edit: Just an FYI, "small dog" claw caps seem to work pretty well for an adult tegu without modification.


----------



## DreamsOfTegus (Jun 1, 2016)

Do they seem to bug her at all? Do they help the scratching?

My guy does educational events, that's my main interest in keeping his scratch factor down.


----------



## Trede (Jun 2, 2016)

She doesn't even seem to notice them, and it keeps the scratching down 99%. I no longer look like I lost a fight with a pack of feral cats after holding her. 

Talia also does events/outreaches/socializing with random humans, so they've been a huge help.


----------



## BuffaloBill420herp (Aug 6, 2016)

Do they tend to walk funny when they are losing them?


----------



## Trede (Aug 9, 2016)

I haven't noticed any difference at all. I just recently redid her nails because a few of them had fallen off, and the hardest part of the whole process was removing a few of the caps. Lesson learned: a little of that glue goes a long way


----------

